
Neanderthal vs. ND4J – Vol 2 – The Same Native MKL Back End, 1000 X Speedup - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-ND4J-vol2
======
dragandj
The first part of the article:

Neanderthal vs ND4J - vol 1 - Native performance, Java and CPU

[https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-
ND4J-vol1](https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-ND4J-vol1)

HN discussion related to the first part:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17375306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17375306)

Neanderthal on GitHub:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

~~~
treo
And my reply on the issue: [https://www.dubs.tech/blog/benchmarking-nd4j-and-
neanderthal...](https://www.dubs.tech/blog/benchmarking-nd4j-and-
neanderthal-2/)

~~~
dragandj
FWIW, a reply to the reply: [https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-
ND4J-vol3](https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-ND4J-vol3)

